# lowrance hds question



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

so... i have the hds 8 at my console and i just purchased an hds 5 to put up at the trolling motor. i want to be able to run both with the structure scan and i would also like both to work in unison as far as waypoints and gps goes. my question is what cables do i need and where do i hook them up.


----------



## Steeg (Nov 12, 2010)

If you already purchased the structure scan (LSS-1), all you will need is 2 ethernet cables. One will run from the HDS 5 to the structure scan (15ft. cable) and one will run from the HDS 8 to the structure scan (3ft. cable if you have your LSS-1 mounted close to the HDS 8). The structure scan unit (LSS-1) is the central "brain" of this system. Remember, you must have the LSS-1 turned on for the two units to share waypoint information.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i already had the structure scan hooked to the hds 8, does that mean i only need one cable? i think thats what your saying but i just want to double check.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

This image outlines what you need to do. If you wanted a visual which sometimes helps. 

http://www.lowrance.com/en/Products...der-and-Ethernetworking/StructureScan/System/


----------



## Steeg (Nov 12, 2010)

If you are asking about the structure scan transducer cable, you only need one. You will need 2 ethernet cables. If later on you thought you needed a second structure scan transducer on the trolling motor, that can be added. Not many people I know of set them up with dual structure scan transducers. As K Gone Fishin stated, the link he posted to Lowrance shows you exactly how to hook your units up.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks for the info, i actually just ordered a 6' cable to run from my console unit to the structure scan box. i used the 15' cable that came with the unit originally to run from the front deck unit to the structure scan box. my original question was more geared to the gps side of things. i wanted to make sure the two units would work together as far as waypoints go by using the lss-1 box as a junction. i didnt know if a seperate cable had to link the 2 units directly but it sounds like that isnt the case. thanks for the help


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

lordofthepunks said:


> thanks for the info, i actually just ordered a 6' cable to run from my console unit to the structure scan box. i used the 15' cable that came with the unit originally to run from the front deck unit to the structure scan box. my original question was more geared to the gps side of things. i wanted to make sure the two units would work together as far as waypoints go by using the lss-1 box as a junction. i didnt know if a seperate cable had to link the 2 units directly but it sounds like that isnt the case. thanks for the help


I may be wrong, but, I was under the impression that the LSS just allowed you to share transducer signals and you would need to go through an NMEA-2000 network to share coordinates between the units. If you have to do NMEA-2000, you will likely need the following: an NMEA-2000 cable long enough to stretch between the two units, two "T"s, two short cables from Ts to the units, a power node (would include a T), and two 120 ohm terminators. I would check the Lowrance site or call Lowrance to be sure.


----------



## MuskyHutch (Nov 9, 2010)

When I hooked mine up in the front to go with the HDS-8 at the console the guy at Bass Pro Shop said you needed to hook up the NMEA 2000 cables to share waypoints......he was WRONG! As far as I know though, (not 100% sure) you DO need a map card in BOTH units. I have a card in each unit and as soon as I mark a waypoint it shows up on both units!!! It really helps out when you mark a creek channel with icons and then you can come back and follow it perfectly with the trolling motor.


----------



## Steeg (Nov 12, 2010)

Workdog said:


> I may be wrong, but, I was under the impression that the LSS just allowed you to share transducer signals and you would need to go through an NMEA-2000 network to share coordinates between the units. If you have to do NMEA-2000, you will likely need the following: an NMEA-2000 cable long enough to stretch between the two units, two "T"s, two short cables from Ts to the units, a power node (would include a T), and two 120 ohm terminators. I would check the Lowrance site or call Lowrance to be sure.


You do not need to use NMEA to share waypoints with the HDS units. All information sharing is done throught the ethernet cables and the LSS-1 unit. The NMEA network is primarily used for sharing NMEA-2000 utilities (antenna, temp probes, etc. If you will take time to scan through your users manual, it will explain all of this to you. Take the time to read your book about setup. It is very important to set these units up right or you will have problems. Good Luck and enjoy. They are quite remarkable units.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Steeg said:


> You do not need to use NMEA to share waypoints with the HDS units. All information sharing is done throught the ethernet cables and the LSS-1 unit. The NMEA network is primarily used for sharing NMEA-2000 utilities (antenna, temp probes, etc. If you will take time to scan through your users manual, it will explain all of this to you. Take the time to read your book about setup. It is very important to set these units up right or you will have problems. Good Luck and enjoy. They are quite remarkable units.


Thanks Steeg and Hutch with the clarification. I don't have HDS with the LSS, yet, just the bogus info I got from BPS down in VA (seems to be a trend here). But I do have my two older generation units connected with NMEA-2000.


----------

